# Routing ends of long, narrow boards.



## Grouchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new here so please be gentle..

I have built a home made router table and have used it to form a quadrant radius on the long edges of timber for use as architrave. This was my first venture into routing and I have had great success with that despite having to teach myself the basics. 

I now have a need to form a similar quadrant radius on the ends of some long (2 metre) narrow (150mm) MDF boards. These are to form part of some covers for sliding door tracking. 

I am at loss as to how to proceed. I did think about making a square "sled" to guide the board past the cutter on the table but the excessive length seems to preclude this. My mind seems to have gone blank beyond that! Can anyone offer helpful suggestions as to how I should do the job please?

Any and all help appreciated.

Thanks.. Pat.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Arcitrave sits on the capitols of Doric columns. Can you post an image of the round over you want to do?


----------



## Grouchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi richtink,
Thnaks for your response..
The architrave I am referring to relates to the trim used in joinery such as used to outline the edges of door frames, windows etc. I have replaced some such with a plain wood strip with one rounded edge - (a quadrant profile or quarter rounded).

I have no problem producing the rounded edge on long edges of strip timber using an ovolo cutter but need to learn how to produce the same on short edges of long boards.

I can't provide a pic at the moment but basically all I need to do is round the end of a long, narrow board.. The problem isn't producing the profile - it a more a problem of how to handle the board or set up the router to machine the short edge of a long strip.

Pat.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

The short end is probably end grain and should be machined first, using a miter guage with a backboard to prevent tearout. If the round over is to be the same profile on the same side, then I see no reason to stand on end. I must be missing something, because it seems too simple a process to not be evident.


----------



## Grouchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Richtink,
I probably haven't explained my problem at all well. I apologise - allow me to try again.

I have a board - 2 metres long by 150mm wide. I have fed it past an Ovolo router cutter on my home made table and produced a quarter rounded "profile" along one long edge. So far - so good..

I now need to produce the same profile along one short edge. 

I cannot simply run the short edge of the board past the cutter in the same way as for a long edge - the board would have a two meter overhang and be ungainly, difficult to keep in an accurate position and the operation could prove dangerous.

I therefore assumed that I would need to dismount the router from the table and use it in a conventional manner to dress the end of the board. What I need to know is...

Is there some sort of jig or fixture I can use to ensure that the router is held accurately (at right-angles to the long edge) in order to perform this operation? I need to perform several such operations on a number of boards so a fixture of some sort would seem to me to be the way to go.

I am new to this routing business.. I regularly cut metal to within a tenth of a thousandth of a inch and have well equipped metalworking shop here at home (I build steam engines) but woodwork is rather new to me so please forgive me if I am over-egging the pudding and missing a simple procedure whilst looking for a complex solution.

Thanks... Pat.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why can't you use the router hand held? Clamp the board and rout it, that's all I've ever done...at this point, I don't even have a RT (yes, yes, it's on my to-do list!)


----------



## Thalweg (May 6, 2008)

I'm probably not visualizing what you're trying to accomplish correctly, but.... Since you're using MDF, there really wouldn't be an end grain, so that shouldn't be a problem. Therefore, couldn't you just use a router bit with a bearing in your table and slowly freehand the cut? You'd need to support the length of the board to allow adequate control. Take multiple small cuts until you reach the bearing. Burning might be a problem. Should be do-able though.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Having a router table, I assumed you had a slot for a miter gage and a fence. I think this would be a good time to incorporate those items into the table. It will make this step easy and serve you well in upcoming needs. I missed the MDF part

Another idea (too late now) before cutting the strips, round over the end and side of the sheet you cut the strips from, then on the table saw, cut s strip, round over the long dimension on the sheet, cut a strip, round over again etc.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's what I'd do.

1. Take the router from the table to use freehand.
2. Snugly flank the work-piece on either side with scrap of the same thickness to augment the length of the edge. Make sure the edges are straight and aligned.
3. Clamp everything down on a bench leaving a space to clamp a temporary fence for the router base plate to ride against or an appropriate guide bushing could be used if available.
4. Use the same bit you used for the long edge.

Done.

GCG


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly. Why complicate a very simple procedure? 
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## Grouchy (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you to all who responded.. 
Obviously I was trying to over-complicate a procedure. 

In my defence (particularly regarding the comment from Dan) I have to say that what seems simple to you guys who are experienced router users seems quite daunting to those of us less experienced and new to using a router.

I have learned by asking the question and I thank you all for sharing your knowledge. 

Pat.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No offence intended, Pat! I was having difficulty understanding why hand held routing seemed such a strange idea(?). Up until recently, my experience with routers was all on-site construction applications such as deck railings, stair treads, loooong dadoes in framing material etc. All hand held and often off a scaffold or plank. I had never, and still haven't, used a RT. So you see, you can teach _me_.


----------



## Grouchy (Dec 20, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> No offence intended, Pat!
> 
> Dan,
> Absolutely no offence was taken I assure you.
> ...


----------

